# More info on egg sharing



## littlel79 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I'm new here so will give you a little history about me. I conceived my first son in 2002 normal pregnancy and labour. I had my left ovary and tube removed in feb 2005 due to a cyst on my ovary.
I met my new partner soon to be DH in 2005 and conceived my second (partners first) son again brilliant pregnancy Both boys are thriving and healthy.
Since 2007 we have been ttc and eventually we did this year but the pregnancy ended last week due to ectopic  as you can imagine this has left us heartbroken, the consultant said they only way now is to have IVF as they could not save my right tube. So i started researching IVF maybe a bit early but im finding this is helping me cope in a weird way.

Now about egg sharing, my partner and I have been reading about this and have agreed it is something we would like to do to help someone else who are dealing with fertility issues. I have contacted a local IVF clinic told them my history and they are sending me information on egg sharing so hopefully i will be accepted with one ovary, has anyone else in my position done this successfully?
I have also read on other sites you must have 2 ovaries is this just different clinic criteria 

We do have help for funding our IVF from our families but we both think it would be nice to help someone else achieve their dreams of becoming parents too.

Little L


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Littel79

Welcome to egg share!! I am very sorry to hear about your loss  Its awful to go through  

I have known 1 lady to to accepted in to egg share with the just one ovary. So it is possible, all clinics are different.. But as you have had children you are a proven donor, so that is a huge + for you as a donor.

Egg share is a great thing to do, and is very successful. Why not give this thread a read, just to get you going. *Egg Share Basics*  CLICK HERE

Good luck with your journey!
Natalie xxx


----------



## littlel79 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Natalie

Thank you for your reply.
I have now been reffered to the clinic we go on the 22nd for consultation we are so excited!!
I explained to the clinic about my circumstances and they still sent out all the info on egg sharing so hopefully I will fit the criteria. DP and I have been talking loads about sharing our eggs and the more we talk the more we really want to help other couples who having trouble with fertility.

I will keep you updated with our progress 

Lorna x


----------

